# Opeth



## NeSchn (Nov 27, 2009)

Who else loves them as much as me?

Here is a harder song (one of their best songs ever in my opinon), Seriously listen to the last 4 minutes, its amazing!

Opeth - When



Here is a softer song from their album Damnation

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

Just posting here for the sake of having at least one post in a thread made by NeSchn about one of the best metal bands ever


----------



## Jaems (Nov 29, 2009)

I prefer their Steven Wilson-produced stuff over the more heavier DATH METUL stuff.

So that's pretty much Blackwater Park, Deliverance, and Damnation.
Although Watershed ain't bad either.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 29, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Just posting here for the sake of having at least one post in a thread made by NeSchn about one of the best metal bands ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree those are great albums, but have you ever listened to My Arms Your Hearse or Still Life. They are both amazing, My Arms, Your Hearse is definitely their heaviest album that they have made but its so amazing!


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> best metal bands ever



While we are talking about best metal bands ever, that will be Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and Iron Maiden for me. Oh and maybe led Zeppelin, though they are more Traditional Metal.

And I actually like some Opeth songs though I hate most of the Black/Death/Trash Metal stuff.

They can also do some nice soft songs. Great artists.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 30, 2009)

I shan't lie - I think Opeth is boring as fuck.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 30, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> I shan't lie - I think Opeth is boring as fuck.



D= How, they are so amazing!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 30, 2009)

Imo Children of Bodom > Opeth


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 30, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Imo Children of Bodom > Opeth



You must of have not listened to enough Opeth lawlawlawlawl. I love COB, they were one of the first metal bands I ever listened too but I have to say Opeth beats Children of Bodom outta the water.

Thats my opinion though, I respect yours, and I love both those bands.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 30, 2009)

I wouldn't compare them. Ever.

Children of Bodom is shit compared to Opeth.
OH NO I JUST COMPARED THEM
AAAAAAAAAAAAAA

but in all seriousness, opeth is much better


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I wouldn't compare them. Ever.
> 
> Children of Bodom is shit compared to Opeth.
> OH NO I JUST COMPARED THEM
> ...



Agreed 100%


----------



## dib (Dec 1, 2009)

Mikael is an awesome songwriter and they've become probably my favorite band over the past couple years.  But I've only learned a few of their songs so far (Bleak, Heir Apparent, Baying of the Hounds, etc).  Dissecting a song and memorizing it brings a unique appreciation, but makes it less entertaining for casual listening and I like playing their albums too much.


----------

